# Lightest saddle that is still comfortable



## jmcdev1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking for advice on lightest mtb saddle that is still well padded. Best I can find is the WTB Rocket V at 189 gms and lots of kudos from riders as far as comfortable. 
Before I pull the trigger on it, wonder if there is anything lighter but just as comfortable. 
Have tried 2012 Phenom, Romin, and Romin Evo and don't find any as comfortable as I would like. The Henge Comp is comfy but too heavy at 256 gms. I know the newer Phenom is much improved but I have found that flat saddles don't agree with me.
Building up a 2016 Spec Camber superlight with 140mm Pike soon and need comfy/light saddle. Thanks.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

I would say that the Tune Speedneedle Marathon is still comfy and well padded... but it fits my body shape.
Comes in at 109 grams.
I race up to 24hr solo on it

About to trial the Tune Kom Vor saddle at under 100gm


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never found that padding = comfort. If anything, quite the opposite.

Padding just allows your sit bones to sink down and this puts pressure on your more..."sensitive"...areas. Which is the cause of numbness, ED, etc.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Comfort in a saddle is completely subjective, so you have to try them for yourself to find the right one.


----------



## skey44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the Fabric Scoop Shallow Pro and it weighs in at 196g. I love it


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

Selle Italia SLR kit Carbonio Flow is comfortable and light.


----------



## eggdog (Nov 17, 2010)

bob-o said:


> Selle Italia SLR kit Carbonio Flow is comfortable and light.


+1 on the SLR


----------



## ferros (Nov 8, 2010)

I would recommend measuring your sit bones. You can quickly rule out seats that may not fit you based on width. Trial and error with seats sucks.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jmcdev1 - As per above, we can only offer some lightweight suggestions, but they won't necessarily be comfortable for your particular shape. I've got a basement full of failures I don't use.

I also agree with Le Duke that padding shouldn't limit your criteria. Full carbon (unpadded) can work if the shape is right.

The lightest XC saddle I'm aware of - and I use myself currently - is from MCFK in Germany @70g. It is super-comfortable for me, mostly because it has some designed-in flex at the rear:








Previously, I was using a much cheaper carbon saddle from eBay (known as the SD-005) @ 110g. (It's on the left - to the right is my even older WTB Rocket V Race, with padding.)








The eBay saddles is ~ $40, so cheap enough to experiment with, but again, I can't tell if either will be comfortable for you.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

saddle shape is an exceptionally personal thing. I'd recommend always try the shape before you buy. the second factor to comfort is your intended time in the saddle. I had a Smud full carbon saddle (thats incidently identical in weight & shape to the MCFK) that was fairly comfortable up to around 4hours, but for my summer 8-10hour rides, it quickly became really uncomfortable. 

I'm now using the full carbon, yet padded fizik gobi thats 142g, thats still comfortable on the longer rides & very comfortable on shorter 4hr rides. 

Be honest with yourself as to what you want to use the saddle for


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

scant said:


> saddle shape is an exceptionally personal thing. I'd recommend always try the shape before you buy. the second factor to comfort is your intended time in the saddle. I had a Smud full carbon saddle (thats incidently identical in weight & shape to the MCFK) that was fairly comfortable up to around 4hours, but for my summer 8-10hour rides, it quickly became really uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm now using the full carbon, yet padded fizik gobi thats 142g, thats still comfortable on the longer rides & very comfortable on shorter 4hr rides.
> 
> Be honest with yourself as to what you want to use the saddle for


The Fizik looks interesting - thx for the tip.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

I found a tioga spyder saddle on fleabay for £35 new.instead of padding it works by flexing loads.it weighs 145 grams and I've found it to be really comfortable,and I'm a clyde


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

bob-o said:


> Selle Italia SLR kit Carbonio Flow is comfortable and light.


+2

Mine doesn't have the hole in it - approx 150g. Comfy and easy to get off the back when going down steps/drops etc. Check that you post will accept the oval frame rails - mine were a weird size 10x8 i think(?)


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

+1 for Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow, I have one for more than 10000Km and I do some 8 hours rides and have no issues.

But if you want real light and according to the reviews is also comfortable, you have the GELU saddles.

Gelu - Carbon Creation

Best.
X.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Again, this all assumes the OP's sitbones are exactly like yours. 

These all amount to recommendations, but are no guarantee of comfort.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> I've never found that padding = comfort. If anything, quite the opposite.
> 
> Padding just allows your sit bones to sink down and this puts pressure on your more..."sensitive"...areas. Which is the cause of numbness, ED, etc.


agreed.

I had a thin carbon saddle which was just a sheet of carbon on some ti rails.

mighty hard but mighty comfortable to ride. lightest saddle ever
(cracked way too easy in a crash though)

using a slightly padded normal saddle (san marcos race) took a lot of getting used to again, my arse hurt a lot while breaking into a softer saddle

indoor lifecycle for watts training? and the huge padded saddle it has ? PAIN! cut that off immediately and installed a carbon saddle. Ahhhh comfort again [and it won't crack]


----------



## apuking (Mar 3, 2015)

The lightest saddles run around the 50g mark DASH CYCLES Sattel g.49 Carbon 49g, 597,50 € but they are probably not comfortable for most if you ride more than an hour or so.
I agree on the SLR Kit Carbonio from Selle Italia, not the lightest at 124gr but it just is the perfect mix for me of low weight and comfort (Tune Speedneedles seem to be very popular among the WW crowd)


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 for tioga spyder D, only $40 and very light weight. No padding but that isnt really necessary if you sit on it right. Ive ridden 3-4 hours so far with no issues.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

apuking said:


> The lightest saddles run around the 50g mark DASH CYCLES Sattel g.49 Carbon 49g, 597,50 € but they are probably not comfortable for most if you ride more than an hour or so.
> I agree on the SLR Kit Carbonio from Selle Italia, not the lightest at 124gr but it just is the perfect mix for me of low weight and comfort (Tune Speedneedles seem to be very popular among the WW crowd)


Wow - I thought the MCFK was crazy. That Dash is 600 Euro!


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

+ 1 on the SLR but Sellas have always fit me well. I was/still am a little concerned on durability durring a crashes. I was really worried about the rails when i first starting using it but i have thousands of miles on it on multiple bikes and its held up well. 
I've used the WTB as well and was more comfy i thought than the slr so i used it for a couple of leadvilles that i did..its now on my track bike for some reason (i don't know how it got there)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My Fizik Antares Carbon 00 was 143g and $66 on eBay.

Great saddle; I have three of them.

I had one of the cheap eBay carbon saddles, and while they were semi-comfortable, they caught my bibs whenever I was coming back onto the saddle after hanging off the back on steep sections of trail. Not acceptable.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

phlegm said:


> Wow - I thought the MCFK was crazy. That Dash is 600 Euro!


Lol...thats just nuts. Is the maker of that saddle using tools made of gold? Molds made of unobtanium?

Unless you're building that ultimate boutique bike...I'd just get an eBay saddle. It looks the same. I'll take the slight weight penalty and save some cash.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

phlegm said:


> Wow - I thought the MCFK was crazy. That Dash is 600 Euro!


Hi

You still have the gelu G3 with 55gr for half that price Gelu - Carbon Creation 

Seriously thinking on the G1 or tune komm vor 

regards

regards


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

love the Gelu carbon creations


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

The Tioga Undercover Stratum is tempting but I hate buying expensive saddles because if I don't like them then, well, it's hard getting your money back out of something that interfaces with your butt.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

SELLE ITALIA SLR Kit Carbonio Boost Superflow Saddle 145x248 mm 
132 grams

Love this saddle


----------



## Vamp (10 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Selle Italia SLR kit Carbonio Flow is comfortable and light.


Agreed, and the somewhat related MTB specific XLR Carbonio Flow even more so. Around 130g iirc. Love that saddle.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

I am very happy with this they are light and comfortable


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

Pro Stealth Carbon...truly comfy for me in 153mm width..


----------

